# Got names??



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I love naming new babies!!

So let's have it, what names do ya'all have for this year??

I have two that will have non registered kids, so I don't want to follow the letter of the year. 

First doe is Moon Beam
Second doe is Zydeco (which is a form of American Folk Music. )


Would love ideas!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im thinking of doing a Hawaiian theme this year, I went to hawaii last september so its special to me!

But I will also be sticking to the themes my girls already have
REALLY nice cars, such as Porsche
I have a BIG flower theme with alot of girls!

I just cant wait for babies, I already have the biggest list of names!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Hawaii!That is a great idea!! I love the wild west, so I always want to go with a wild west theme.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don;t have any names thought of but I made a deal with a girl I work with that if she could name each of my 9 goats within 10 minutes that I would let her name the first kid born.....so I guess I'll spin off of that.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I don't have specific names picked yet, that will have to wait until I see the babies. But I'm planning on using the theme of Greek gods and goddesses.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We haven't found any themes yet. But since our first buckling has what appears to be an odd looking white lightning bolt on his face the kids and I decided to name him FLASH.
Our doeling's name is MADISON.

I'd love to have a theme though. When I had rabbits we had Thelma and Louise, Buster and whatever his girlfriends name was <LOL>. 
We have 2-3 does due at the end of Feb, so we gotta come up with some more names!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am doing a theme of B for the tattoo letter but also corresponding to the meanings of the names of their dam's 

Dont want to give anything away though


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I like to use human names.
Originally I was going to name kids with the first letter of mom's name example: mama Joselyn had daughter Joely last year & other J names I came up for their future kids are Josie, Jessa, Janna, Joey, Joel, Jazzie, Jasmine, Jade, Joanie, Jessie, Joy, Jaclyn. 
Another thought I have is rhyming names like Pixie could have doelings named Trixie or Dixie. 
Other names I was thinking of this year are: Payton, Piper, Penny, Gaige, Fae, Faith, Felice, Fern, Fritzi, Suzie, Sadie, Sage, Sydney, Danette, Kasidy, Kloe, Krissy, Alana, Alexa, Alina, Molly, Madison, Maggie, May, Mavis, Misty, Mel, Twyla, Tayler, Tippy, Hayden, Hilda, Heidi, Hymn, Honey, Harmony, Raina, Rave, Rikki, Roz, Rosie, Lilah, Bandit, Dotty, Dash, Dame, Jewel, Dana, Aspen, Joesa, Jolene, Julia, Deja, Cedar, Timber, Averil, Diva, Rita, Raylene & Justine.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

With Milky Way, I think I'll keep a "food" thing going (maybe Butter Nutter for the doe I keep?), and Jenny, being her registered name is Zelda, well, we have to go with old-school video games for her kids, so...I have no clue...


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I have no theme as of yet...if my Nigi has a doeling I was thinking of Ponyo (I love that cartoon) I told my nephew if one of the Myos has a buckling on his birthday 20th I would name him Pooh Pooh Lover (a nickname I gave him when he was a baby cuz he was rolly polly like a Pooh bear. Thats what I have so far


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I also want to name a goat Heavenly Nutella, Nutty for short! Im totally addicted to Nutella so im naming a goat that, just need to wait for the perfect colored doe!

Im thinking of also starting a alcoholic theme to lol...I have SOOOO many ideas...and not enough goats


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Well for your doe Moon Beam, you could do stargazer, or some of the constilation names? Just a thought?
Zydeco is proving to be a little harder for me??? hmmm, songs maybe? I don't know the music, but an example is..........I have a doe named Little Liza Jane, which is a country tune. anyhow ??

As for me, I might do the country song theme fro Liza's kids, No Clue what I'm gonna do for the rest? Spices maybe, it's really endless. BUT the one I do know, is when My little Hope kids, if she has a doeling I will keep her and name her Keepin Faith!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been trying to think of names cause I have a doe due next month...My dogs have been 'food names'.. Coco, Gnocchi, and Tofu... and my does are Feta and Mimolette ..
but I'm REALLY a Dr. Who fan... (British sci-fi) Do you think Balakafalata is too long? I've got to keep working on this. I've noticed some other Sci-Fi fans .... Ashley I think?
Anyway, keep the ideas coming... it's really helpful.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh! I forgot to say.. I really like the alcoholic idea too. (Cause no one drinks red wine like I can)... But that is a HUGE resource to draw from~
Martini, lemon drop, Cosmo.... I could go on for a long long time...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Whats your herdname? I dont think Balakafalata is too long, depending on the herdname, but thats a super unique name, you should try it!

I have SO many ideas...Im going to also do a song name theme, so like all my favorite songs, and just songs that have a pretty name I plan to do...Lets see.... I wanna do a food theme....and ummm....a movie theme...

So heres all of mine

Hawaiian( Kanani,
Food(Nutella)
Flowers(Lilly)
Cars(Porsche)
Songs(Hey There Delilah)
movies(Twilight)
Alcoholic Drinks...I know this will be a long list but you can make it into a branch of themes.

Maybe state names, or city names, something that sounds really good

I KNOW theres more...lol Ive had alot of free time


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I too like food names for some reason, all my pets have them 
I have a dogs: Porkchop, Baked Bean & Poosie Noodle. A cat: Peanut. All the lizards/ snakes/ fur balls do too!
My goats all kept the names they came with, but I'm sure the kids will have food inspired names...
Bacon? Butterball? Garbonzo?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

milk and honey said:


> I've been trying to think of names cause I have a doe due next month...My dogs have been 'food names'.. Coco, Gnocchi, and Tofu... and my does are Feta and Mimolette ..
> but I'm REALLY a Dr. Who fan... (British sci-fi) Do you think Balakafalata is too long? I've got to keep working on this. I've noticed some other Sci-Fi fans .... Ashley I think?
> Anyway, keep the ideas coming... it's really helpful.


How could you forget me AND take the only decent "B" name? (Blink might be OK, but...yeah....)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We did a snow theme this year because the kids were born just before and after the biggest snowstorm we have had in years. We used Blizzard, Snowstorm, and Snowbell.
I have compiled a document with probably more than 200 names organized by themes; here are some of the themes.

Astronomy
Weather
Precious stones
Bible names
Favorite books/movies
American Indian names
Insects (cute ones!)
Music
Nursery tales
Famous people
Fruits
Flowers
Herbs & spices
Trees
Birds


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

> Oh! I forgot to say.. I really like the alcoholic idea too. (Cause no one drinks red wine like I can)... But that is a HUGE resource to draw from~


You will have to give me some good wine names. My newest buck's name is Moscato, so I will be following that with unique wine names for his kids! I'm not much of a wine drinker(gives me a H/A) but I love me some beer!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMixedBag said:


> With Milky Way, I think I'll keep a "food" thing going (maybe Butter Nutter for the doe I keep?), and Jenny, being her registered name is Zelda, well, we have to go with old-school video games for her kids, so...I have no clue...


I too have a doe with a 'food theme' Marcia Mellow (aka Marcie) who is due first...am thinking what names to use for her. I have a few in mind but will see what we get before deciding. I'm always open to new ideas though, with the confection/candy theme....I like Moon Pie, Butterscotch, Milky Way (HEHE), the more ideas the better, you never know what the kids will look like! :dance:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Our farm name is Dodge 'Em Farm. We have registered Boer goats. Most of the kids born here are named after Dodge products: Dodge 'Ems Charger, Dodge 'Ems Hemi Powered and Dodge 'Ems Dakota and so on. 
I had a buck named Crown Royal, all of his kids were named after drinks with Crown in them. 
I have a grade doe named Butter (my husband kept saying "butt her, butt her" I thought he was calling her Butter, so the name stuck lol) all of her kids are named after butter products: Parkay, Butter Buds ect.
I had a set of percentage kids born on Halloween, so the doe is called Halo and the buck is Eenie (I didnt want to call him Weenie!!!)


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

> I had a set of percentage kids born on Halloween, so the doe is called Halo and the buck is Eenie (I didnt want to call him Weenie!!!)


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 
Om my goodness - Rolling with laughter!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i love some of your guys themes! i'm going with names from the clan of the cavebear book series.
i only have books 2,3,4 but i've read books 1 and 5 and i'm dying for a book 6!!! here are all the names from the books so far (i'm typing them and saving the list as i read):
iza -f
uba -f
durc -m
creb -m
ayla -f (blonde)
marona -f
dalanar -m
thanolan -m
jondalar -m (blue eyes)
joharran -m
marthona -f
joplaya -f
willomar -m
laduna -m
filonia -f
lanalia -f
tamen -m
hadumai -f
noria -f
droog -m
roshario -f
jetamio -f
dolando -m
darvo -m
markeno -m
carlono -m
barono -m
serenio -f
tholie -f
shamio -f
chalono -m
rondo -m
tarluno -m
cherunio -f
radonio -f
talut -m (red, strong)
nezzie -f
danug -m
latie -f
rugie -f
rydag -m
wymez -m 
ranec -m (black)
manuv -m
tronie -f
tornec -m
nuvie -f
hartal -m
crozie -f (loud)
fralie -f
frebec -m (argues)
crisavec -m
tasher -m
bectie -m
tulie -f 
barzec -m
deegie -f
druwez -m
brinan -m
tusie -f
tarneg -m
-m is male names and -f is female names. and i want a spotted goat and if i get one i'm saving the name "celeste"


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oh, and the two i have now are named milky way and moonbeam. milky way is about the same color as the fluffy inside of a milky way candy bar. and moonbeam is a nice, clean white. and together they both sound like space-y names.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, Mixed bag... how about Sally Sparrow, or sparrow and nightingale... Shipton... Carrier Knight... OOOD... Dalek, Bad Wolf? The Master, Torchwood! Capt. Jack, Poosh, Cyberman, Lady Cassandra, Sarah Jane, Harriet Jones, Shadow (proclamation), River Song, Beau, Judoon, Sontaron, Adipose, .... Some are just not really 'pretty names'....


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Well my nickname is Moonbeam...My real name is Araya Sunshine....
I have a cousin named Misty Dawn
friends named ...Summer, Sierria, Forest, Fawn, Rain, Rainey, Willow, Aspen,


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

milk and honey said:


> Hey, Mixed bag... how about Sally Sparrow, or sparrow and nightingale... Shipton... Carrier Knight... OOOD... Dalek, Bad Wolf? The Master, Torchwood! Capt. Jack, Poosh, Cyberman, Lady Cassandra, Sarah Jane, Harriet Jones, Shadow (proclamation), River Song, Beau, Judoon, Sontaron, Adipose, .... Some are just not really 'pretty names'....


There's way too many names....but yes, I think one would have to be named Bad Wolf.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oooooh! someone else is a doctor who fan too! i LOVE david tennent!!!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> oh, and the two i have now are named milky way and moonbeam. milky way is about the same color as the fluffy inside of a milky way candy bar. and moonbeam is a nice, clean white. and together they both sound like space-y names.


No way!!
You have a Moon Beam!? I thoght I had the only one!! :hi5:

I was thinking Milky Way would be a cute doe name too, but it obviously has been used..I may use it anyways!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Last year when we had our first Nigi babies born, our doe Oreo had two does, we named them Double Stuff and Cream! This year she had two boys, so we stayed with the O names and named them Orion and Othello.

A few years ago we had a Boer buck named Moe. When his kids arrived we decided to name them all in alphabetical order with the last letter(s) being O or Oe. That was fun! Apollo, Bronco, Cosmo, Disco, Ellie Jo, Fiasco, Galileo, Halo, Kokomo, Mistletoe, Nemo, Octavo, Prescario, Tabasco. Then we had just one out of order that we named Calypso, who's mom was Saturn. Calypso is one of Saturn's moons. Calypso had a doeling named Moonbeam!

One year before that we had a buck named Superman. His kids were named after him and the does. THAT WAS HARD. Really the only kid I can remember from that breeding was a doeling out of a doe named Baby Girl. The baby was named Super Sunny Girl. lol 

We are going to TRY to go with Greek gods and goddesses this year for kids out of our buck Hercules. But it probably won't happen because when you look at those kids, a name just pops in your head! xD


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Last year we had 7 kids born Baby and Spot out of No Name cause No Name- was a blond Boer doe could be found to fit her and it just stuck! Max and Cobby out of Sky- Sky had blue eyes and was a black Spanish Doe, Angels twin bucks didn't get named they were only here a week, And Suga's Baby out of Brown Sugar A Lamancha. So far this year we have had 4 born Pete and Repete, And Frost and Jackson. I haven't thought to much about the names for the rest of the kids that haven't arrived yet.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I know this is a month old post but if you got kids or just love My little pony here is a site full of My little pony names. http://strawberryreef.com/ You got to click on a pony then you will see names and ponys. Most will bring up a page of ponys and names some you got to click on names. There are a bunch of names to choose from.
Some DD and i have picked out is Starsong. She was my DD first pony. And AppleJack the one i pick out as i watch Ponyville with my DD and she is the one i like.
Here are others
Periwinkle
Rainbow Dash
Pinkie Pie
Wysteria
Just dont think there are good boy names with My Little pony


----------



## DLJ Goats (Dec 30, 2010)

Since they are so good at vegitation control mine are all named after weedeaters!! First one is Husqy (husqvarna) second is Echo then Sthil and Poluan but a kid was born on Valentines day so she is Valentine!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

:laugh: Lee, that is too funny! My DH will really get a kick out of that cuz they are always underfoot trying to eat whatever he is working with. Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My next buck that we keep will most likely be named.... Paparazzi - but he won't be a homebred....we will need an outcross when we are ready to go that route  

If our doe, Trouble has a buckling... he'll be named.... ROCK STAR ----> per my 4yo daughter since she says he rocks around in her belly LOL
If she has a doe I think her name will be Roxanne LOL

I think we decided to go with Rock or country song names, or at least that's what me and the kids had talked about. But I thought about seeing if they want to decide on names from their favorite cartoons too...
For us, it's hard to name a kid without seeing them first


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Same with me, I need to see the kid, before deciding on a name! Usually when my girls kid, I look at the kid and a name pops, so I go and look how I can use it as a theme


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Our place is the "one hit wonder ranch" so I use the names of one hit wonders for the names of our goats. So far we have Millie and Vanilli, a wether named "Taco", d a rather unfortunate wether named "dork fish" a boer/alpine cross doe "dexy" and we call our buck "LBJ" (don't remember what his reg name is off hand). For our new additions this year we are trying to keep with the letter of the year so our new buckling is Baha Boy and the doe is Buggle. Still have one more doe to kid in May will have to come up with some interesting ones for her kids may go with midnight (if the kid is all black like she is), Eileen, or Runner girl/boy depending on how many we get.


----------

